# Tocabe blueberry chipotle BBQ sauce



## CheapSmoker (Sep 19, 2020)

So im a big fan of Guy Feiri and DDD. Anyway a while back I was watching an episode on Tocabe and american indian joint. In the episode the cover BBQ Bison Ribs with a blueberry chipotle BBQ sauce. Not only that but they covered the ingredients, while not in the exact amounts I think I managed to figure it out pretty close and it's a big crowd please around my circle of BBQ friends. 

Tocabe Blueberry Chipotle BBQ Sauce
2c. Water
½c. Sugar
¾c. ACV
¼c. Chipotle Peppers in Adobo Sauce (adjust this for heat)
2 pints Fresh Blueberries
4 Big Cloves of Garlic
1c. Regular BBQ Sauce
1c. Ketchup
1c. Honey (I love Honey more than Whinnied the Pooh)
4T Butter
Kosher/Sea salt to taste

Put this all in a pot. I crush the berries and with a potato smasher a bit and crush the garlic with a knife, but it's not required for a such a long cook. Simmer for a good 1½-2 hrs, let cool a bit and puree it. 

If anyone has experience with canning I'd love to be able to make this preservable so I don't have to spend all this time everytime I want.

Hope you guys like it, I've seen many variations of this style of sauce but not one with this ingredient set list.


----------



## normanaj (Sep 19, 2020)

Great post.Will definitely give it a try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks for posting this!
When I have the time I will definitely try this.
With the lockdown in place it may be tomorrow!
Al


----------



## Ishi (Sep 19, 2020)

Definitely will try this recipe! Thanks for posting


----------



## CheapSmoker (Sep 20, 2020)

So from the research I've done we should be able to can this sauce with the removal of the butter. I think the only question is about the pH on how it should be processed.


----------



## CheapSmoker (Sep 26, 2020)

Made the recipie without the butter and test the pH and it looks like we are good to go for water bathing this one


----------

